
Show HN: Price.hospital - SteveCoast
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;price.hospital&#x2F;<p>I&#x27;m attempting to make US hospital prices searchable and comparable after congress enacted price transparency.<p>I&#x27;m aware that there are severe problems here as the prices are so opaque. The prices quoted are not the insurance-negotiated prices, it&#x27;s taking time to load in and clean up all the data, hospital compliance with transparency is... mixed... But we have to move the ball forward somehow. Also the site is missing many obvious features that I&#x27;m hacking (like human-readable procedure names like &quot;cat scan&quot; = &quot;ct imaging&quot; but hey.<p>All feedback welcome, thanks!
======
notadog
Where did you source all of the prices from?

~~~
SteveCoast
Well, that's part of the hard work. Each hospital publishes it in a different
way, usually behind a lot of walls, and in different formats.

~~~
vignesh5
Is there an example you can point us to?

------
wattengard
Are we allowed to submit filthy socialist country prices like Norway? * runs
away _

